# Looking for a livery yard Knutsford/Wilmslow/Bramhall area



## AbA13 (31 May 2017)

I'm looking for a yard with good and ideally individual turnout. Also, I'm looking for somewhere with a menage even if small.
Part livery would be best but would consider other options.
Any recommendations are highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## LHIS (3 June 2017)

I am about to leave a yard that might suit you. No individual turnout im afraid but nice small yard, assisted livery available, some hacking and 20x40 arena.  PM me if you want the details. It's in Styal.


----------



## LHIS (5 June 2017)

I can't reply to you, your inbox is full.


----------



## PonyBear (15 July 2017)

AbA13 said:



			I'm looking for a yard with good and ideally individual turnout. Also, I'm looking for somewhere with a menage even if small.
Part livery would be best but would consider other options.
Any recommendations are highly appreciated. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Hi - are you still looking. Parkgate in Knutsford has stables available and they do individual turnout. Everything from DIY through to full livery. Lovely place - owners are so friendly and helpful and there is a lovely arena, lunge arena and winter turn out pens. 

I have been on there for a couple of months now and I love it. PM me if you want more details.

PB


----------



## AbA13 (15 July 2017)

Hi,
Thank you. I have just moved on there &#55357;&#56842;


----------

